# Keeping shrimp alive?



## Fishaddikt88 (Aug 27, 2015)

Will be in Navarre next week and wanting to try some inshore fishing from the kayak for the first time. If I buy live shrimp and keep them in my minnow bucket and immediately put out after buying them to fish, should I have any issues keeping them alive? Maybe add ice to my bucket? Thanks!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Use a small bucket with a battery operated aerator, change out part of the water every hour or so. If it is really warm, throw a damp towel over the bucket to shade it.
You can also do without the aerator and just change out water every half hour or so.
Do not add ice directly to the water.
In a cooler put down ice, then damp newspaper, shrimp, more damp paper, keep water drained and shrimp will last a long while.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If your gonna keep them over night you need aeration of some sort


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fishaddikt88 said:


> Will be in Navarre next week and wanting to try some inshore fishing from the kayak for the first time. If I buy live shrimp and keep them in my minnow bucket and immediately put out after buying them to fish, should I have any issues keeping them alive? Maybe add ice to my bucket? Thanks!


They'll live fine from the shop to your launch spot and dragging them in a minnow bucket is fine as well. No ice, you'll be ok.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

I have kept them alive for months in my aquarium


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Keeping overnight-get a lot of water - aerate- make sure to remove any dead shrimp...I use a rounded corner ice chest with a hole drilled in the top for aerator hose..and when I leave the top closed, they stay alive better. And of course, get good lively shrimp to start with...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> Keeping overnight-get a lot of water - aerate- make sure to remove any dead shrimp...I use a rounded corner ice chest with a hole drilled in the top for aerator hose..and when I leave the top closed, they stay alive better. And of course, get good lively shrimp to start with...



This. Cheap aquarium aerator and ice chest = shrimp all week!


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use a small igloo with a small aerator.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Put them in a insulated live well/bucket with aeration. Get the bait shop to fill your bucket full with their water. Freeze some bottles of water to put in with them to keep the water cool. Straight ice will kill them as it melts because you'll contaminate the water. Don't use a bait bucket that puts bay water on them. The fast change in ph, salinity and water temp will kill the hell out of them.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

You can ice your water, but as others mentioned you do not want to add ice directly to water.

Using a Freezer Zip-loc (ones with more than a single zip), fill up the bag with ice, then drop the zip-loc bag into bucket. You'll still need to watch shrimp, not allowing dead shrimps to fester in water with the ones alive, and change out water every so often to keep toxins at a minimum the shrimps release into water.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

JoeZ said:


> They'll live fine from the shop to your launch spot and dragging them in a minnow bucket is fine as well. No ice, you'll be ok.


You guys are answering questions the op didn't ask. The question is: will my shrimp be fine for a few minutes on my way to the launch site where they'll be put directly into the water via a minnow bucket.

JoeZ is correct. From a Navarre bait shop to a launch site in Navarre, your shrimp will have no issues. No ice, aerators, aquariums or coolers are needed. No need to complicate the hell out of a very simple question lol.

Now if you're buying these shrimp at Outcast and driving to Navarre, yes...you'll need to read some of these other posts. It's all good info.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

The title says keeping shrimp alive.....why not elaborate on the question rather than say .....yes...or ...no...
I personally keep mine in a cooler from the bait shop on....and it does make a huge difference...so if you wanna have dead or sluggish shrimp, just throw em in a bait bucket and drag the dang thang behind your boat ....nobody needs a question and answer supervisor round here either


----------

